# FreeBSD Wallpapers



## rbelk (Feb 10, 2009)

I have posted my assortment of FreeBSD wallpapers on Google Picasa. Here's the link http://picasaweb.google.com/randy.belk/freebsd.


----------



## gnemmi (Feb 10, 2009)

Well done !
Thanks for taking the time tu put them all toghether !

BTW .. that link is broken .. the actual link seems to be: http://picasaweb.google.com/randy.belk/FreeBSDWallpaper#

Thank you rbelk !
Regards

PS: I've got one that seems to be missing .. if you want to, I can send it to you so tou can upload it there too .. just let me know where to send it to


----------



## rbelk (Feb 10, 2009)

Sorry about the URL. Here's the correct one. http://picasaweb.google.com/randy.belk/FreeBSDWallpaper.


----------



## rbelk (Feb 10, 2009)

Gnemmi please send any that I don't have and I will post them to my album.


----------



## gnemmi (Feb 10, 2009)

Sure thing !
But .. where should I send them too?
Send me a PM with you e-mail or something


----------



## rbelk (Feb 10, 2009)

Gnemmi, I have uploaded it to my wallpapers site. Thanks


----------



## gnemmi (Feb 10, 2009)

Anytime


----------



## twantnix3 (Sep 18, 2009)

*Wallpapers*

Does anyone know where to get some good Freebsd wallpapers?


----------



## rbelk (Sep 18, 2009)

I have a collection at http://picasaweb.google.com/randy.belk/freebsdWallpaper


----------



## graudeejs (Sep 18, 2009)

you can get mine in any size
http://picasaweb.google.com/killasmurf86


----------



## SirDice (Sep 18, 2009)

Take your pick:

http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&source=hp&q=freebsd+wallpaper&gbv=2&aq=0&oq=freebsd+wa&aqi=g1


----------



## roddierod (Sep 18, 2009)

http://www.bsdnexus.com/drupal/node/4


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Sep 19, 2009)

Don't want to hijack the thread, but the other day I wanted to set an image for my wallpaper, and wasn't able to :r I tried fbsetbg, that worked sort of but I wasn't able to both set the wallpaper in the center and have the rest filled with a background color ... It also returned an error (``An error occurred''. Nothing more...)

What can I say? I've been using the same background color on any machine for 10 years (The Windows 2000 background actually, #3A6EA5, you can say about Windows what you want, but they are *the best* desktop background makers!) I only now found I background image I *may* like.


----------



## roddierod (Sep 19, 2009)

I use xloadimage which has a -border option that allows you to set the color of the background not covered by an image.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Sep 19, 2009)

xloadimage worked, thanks for the hint.


----------



## aragon (Sep 19, 2009)

Carpetsmoker said:
			
		

> you can say about Windows what you want, but they are *the best* desktop background makers!


And Microsoft Backgrounds 7.0 is being released on 22 October!


----------



## graudeejs (Sep 19, 2009)

try *hsetroot*


----------



## fronclynne (Sep 22, 2009)

I usually use something like [cmd=c:\>]xsetroot -solid rgb:00/99/99 && Esetroot some/dang/picture.png[/cmd]
I started using Esetroot because it does what I like with regards to translucency in Eterm & aterm, even though I don't bother with those any more.  Creature of habit.


----------



## CodeBlock (Sep 23, 2009)

rbelk said:
			
		

> I have a collection at http://picasaweb.google.com/randy.belk/freebsdWallpaper



Nice collection


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Sep 23, 2009)

http://picasaweb.google.com/randy.belk/freebsdWallpaper#5337214788752220018

This is the (old) OpenBSD logo, not FreeBSD.


----------



## gnoma (Jan 20, 2010)

I have a question... Is it possible to put a wallpaper on freebsd 7.2?
You know... a picture behond the text, not just a black wall. And can I do this simply without installing gnome and cofiguring 98746841397415838 things I don't need.


----------



## roddierod (Jan 20, 2010)

gnoma said:
			
		

> I have a question... Is it possible to put a wallpaper on freebsd 7.2?
> You know... a picture behond the text, not just a black wall. And can I do this simply without installing gnome and cofiguring 98746841397415838 things I don't need.



You can't have a wallpaper on the console.

You don't need gnome, you need X and there are quite a few WMs that are far less heavy than gnome. You might try a tiling WM.


----------



## gnoma (Jan 20, 2010)

OoOoKaY and this X and WM... can I find them in the port collection???


----------



## paulfrottawa (Jan 21, 2010)

I would like my wall paper to be xearth or the likes. Its really a clock and why not make it be a dynamic like wall paper. Just a thought.
______________________
update
In Gnome to write to the root window with xearth or alike you need these settings.
	
	



```
gconftool-2 -s --type bool /apps/metacity/general/compositing_manager false 
gconftool-2 -s --type bool /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop false
gconftool-2 -s --type bool /desktop/background/draw_background false
gconftool-2 -s --type bool /apps/gnome_settings_daemon/plugins/background/active false
```


----------



## gnoma (Jan 21, 2010)

Yeah sounds cool, but first...first! let's just see how to put a picture for a begining, and then we can thing about .gif type of pictures and animations


----------



## oYo (Jan 24, 2010)

gnoma said:
			
		

> OoOoKaY and this X and WM... can I find them in the port collection???



From where you installed your Freebsd ? x,and wm are on dvd or cd ,or you can get them from the ports ,check the ports on freebsd.org or check fresh ports website for mor details ,and read the handbook ...
why using a walpaper on a terminal ? and why making walpapers for any wm ,any colour as a backround or a walpaper will be nice for me .


----------



## rbelk (Nov 23, 2010)

*A Huge Update to my FreeBSD Wallpapers site!*

OK fellow BSD'ers, I have uploaded a lot of pics to my FreeBSD wallpaper site. The total is now up to 154! BTW, I also would like to publicly thank Sk8harddiefast for helping me in acquiring the pics to add to my album.


----------



## rbelk (Jan 9, 2011)

*UPDATE: Picasa is deleting some of my FreeBSD wallpaper*

OK Guys, Picasa has deleted a lot of my wallpapers! I am going to need some help again. I do have backups but it will be later next week to get to them. The wife broke has broken ankle and leg. If you find any wallpapers I don't have please PM or email them to me.

BTW, I wanted to ask the group a question. Would it be better to move the site to deviantART?


----------



## alie (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## rbelk (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks Alie, I've posted your wallpaper to my wallpaper site.


----------



## alie (Apr 6, 2011)

http://img15.imageshack.us/i/wall3s.png/

http://img855.imageshack.us/i/wall2s.png/

http://img832.imageshack.us/i/wall1g.png/


----------



## rbelk (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks Alie, I've up'ed these also to my wallpaper site.

I also want to thank all the forum members for helping me with this project!


----------



## rbelk (May 29, 2011)

OK Guys and Gals, I have moved my FreeBSD Wallpaper site from my Picasa Web Site to another site. It's new location is at FreeBSD Wallpaper. I am also going to use my My Opera Blog as my personal site and stop using Google Sites. I still need to update a few other places about the switch but I wanted to post it here first!


----------



## alie (Aug 5, 2011)

FreeBSD Red Wallpaper




freebsd-red-wallpaper by e_zy_clie, on Flickr


----------



## rbelk (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks Alie, I have uploaded it to my FreeBSD Wallpaper Site.


----------



## alie (Aug 8, 2011)

FreeBSD 9.0 Wallpaper 





freebsd9-wallpaper by e_zy_clie, on Flickr





freebsd9_wallpaper2 by e_zy_clie, on Flickr


----------



## d_mon (Aug 8, 2011)

rbelk said:
			
		

> FreeBSD Wallpaper Site.



 you are doing nice work! keep it! do maintenance! don't let it die...


----------



## alie (Aug 9, 2011)

freebsd-wallpaper by e_zy_clie, on Flickr


----------



## rbelk (Aug 10, 2011)

d_mon said:
			
		

> you are doing nice work! keep it! do maintenance! don't let it die...



I search weekly for new wallpaper!:e


----------



## rbelk (Aug 10, 2011)

alie said:
			
		

> freebsd-wallpaper by e_zy_clie, on Flickr



Thanks alie, I've up'ed it to my FreeBSD Wallpaper Site. You can subscribe to the RSS feed for notifications of new wallpaper.


----------



## alie (Aug 10, 2011)

freebsd-red-fractal-wallpaper by e_zy_clie, on Flickr




freebsd-wallpaper-dots by e_zy_clie, on Flickr


----------



## vermaden (Aug 10, 2011)

@alie

In today times wallpaper with resolution of 1024x768 is useless


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 10, 2011)

alie said:
			
		

> freebsd-wallpaper-dots by e_zy_clie, on Flickr



OMG, nice...
This could become good wallpaper for slim


----------



## alie (Aug 11, 2011)

vermaden said:
			
		

> @alie
> 
> In today times wallpaper with resolution of 1024x768 is useless



Thanks and its a good point, any recommended size anyway ?


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 11, 2011)

These are quite popular (common) resolution:

1920x1080
1280x800
1280x768
1280x1024
1920x1200


----------



## roddierod (Aug 11, 2011)

1680x1050


----------



## kpedersen (Aug 11, 2011)

vermaden said:
			
		

> In today times wallpaper with resolution of 1024x768 is useless



Although without GEM/KMS, this size wallpaper is perfect for the newer "vesa powered" graphics hardware 

To be safe, perhaps a 3000x3000 sized wallpaper is ideal. Then others can just crop and resize it to suit their novelty shaped screen


----------



## alie (Aug 11, 2011)

Ok, from now onward i will share .xcf file instead of JPEG/PNG so all of us can resize to suit our needs.


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 11, 2011)

kpedersen said:
			
		

> To be safe, perhaps a 3000x3000 sized wallpaper is ideal. Then others can just crop and resize it to suit their novelty shaped screen



No, because it has aspect ratio of 1:1, I doubt you'll ever see such monitors


----------



## vermaden (Aug 11, 2011)

alie said:
			
		

> Thanks and its a good point, any recommended size anyway ?



Sure, 2560 x 1600 or at least 1920 x 1080/1200, its pointless to create 'all rainbow' of lower resolutions since BIG resolution can be scaled down to the smaller one, but the smaller one can not be rescaled to bigger one, since it would not look good in any way, so its best to provide wallpaper in one biggest possible size.


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 11, 2011)

vermaden said:
			
		

> Sure, 2560 x 1600 or at least 1920 x 1080/1200, its pointless to create 'all rainbow' of lower resolutions since BIG resolution can be scaled down to the smaller one, but the smaller one can not be rescaled to bigger one, since it would not look good in any way, so its best to provide wallpaper in one biggest possible size.



Better to have 1 big image per aspect ratio, there would bee some 2-4 images

http://learningcenter.risevision.co...009/09/Resolultion-and-aspect-ratio-chart.png


----------



## vermaden (Aug 12, 2011)

IMHO the 16:10 with 4:3 will be more then enough, also I havent seen anywhere a recent monitor with 3:2 ratio, I also do not remember any 4:3 ratios anymore at laptops/monitors, but for older hardware it may be useful.


----------



## weyll (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## rbelk (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks Weyll, have have uploaded these to my FreeBSD Wallpaper Site. As of today I have a total of 174 images in my FreeBSD Wallpaper album! I'll give away an original Magicjack to who ever puts me over 200!


----------



## avilla@ (Oct 16, 2011)

With x11/kdebase4-workspace we install two KDE FreeBSD-branded wallpapers. You might want to add them to the list: http://people.FreeBSD.org/~avilla/distfiles/stripes-freebsd-1.0.tar.bz2.


----------



## Crivens (Oct 16, 2011)

vermaden said:
			
		

> Sure, 2560 x 1600 or at least 1920 x 1080/1200, its pointless to create 'all rainbow' of lower resolutions since BIG resolution can be scaled down to the smaller one, but the smaller one can not be rescaled to bigger one, since it would not look good in any way, so its best to provide wallpaper in one biggest possible size.



I once had selected a shot from the hubble space telescope as background and then found it to have 16k x 16k pixels  No wonder loggin on was a little slow.


----------



## vermaden (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## stevekamau87 (Mar 19, 2012)

*FreeBSD Wallpaper*

Anyone know where I can get this wallpaper?

(Don't click the link, Copy it and paste it in your browser address bar)
http://distrowatch.com/images/cgfjoewdlbc/freebsd.png

It looks really nice.


----------



## pestaa (Mar 19, 2012)

http://www.grogy.com/local_doc/www/...es-freebsd-blue/contents/images/1920x1080.jpg


----------



## stevekamau87 (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks a lot for the link pestaa


----------



## alie (Nov 2, 2012)

I just created 3 FreeBSD wallpapers for the community:













Enjoy!


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 2, 2012)

alie said:
			
		

> I just created 3 FreeBSD wallpapers for the community:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



First one is absolutely gorgeous.
Please share daemon sources..... I'd love to put it on different colors. Red is too aggressive for desktop


----------



## alie (Nov 2, 2012)

graudeejs said:
			
		

> First one is absolutely gorgeous.
> Please share daemon sources..... I'd love to put it on different colors. Red is too aggressive for desktop









Thanks, grab the source here: ftp://www.alielee.com/svg/cute_demonv2.svg

Do let me know if you need the PSD too.


----------



## Martian (Nov 5, 2012)

This one is one of my very very old favorites. I don't know the author of it. It's not exactly the little red friend, but it's value - just check yourself  https://mafiainc.org/SecureBSD.jpg


----------



## purgatori (Nov 6, 2012)

Really cute  Great work!


----------



## alie (Nov 9, 2012)

Another variant:





Download the svg here: ftp://www.alielee.com/svg/demon_v4.svg


----------



## alie (Nov 23, 2012)

Source: ftp://www.alielee.com/svg/demon.svg






Source: ftp://www.alielee.com/svg/demon_v5.svg


----------



## vermaden (Nov 23, 2012)

Nice one, I like that smaller one even more


----------



## ChalkBored (Nov 23, 2012)

You know what those need? The proper placement of Xeyes on whatever background you make with them.


----------



## cpm@ (Nov 23, 2012)

Be inspired, just FreeBSD code model!


----------



## bbzz (Nov 23, 2012)

Oh yeah, you're gifted, you should make more of those...


----------



## cpm@ (Nov 24, 2012)

bbzz said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, you're gifted, you should make more of those...



Seems you like it :e

I will try to find who created this wallpaper and convince him to paint a new one.


----------



## ChalkBored (Nov 24, 2012)

Just a guess, but it may have been Terje Nes from the Institut for Infomatikk/ Universitetet I Oslo
Some time after Wed, 27 Nov 2002 11:24:37
Possibly near a printer named parken.


----------



## Jay F. Shachter (Sep 9, 2016)

I went thru this entire thread, and every single one of the links is broken.  Every last one.  Where is the FreeBSD wallpaper now?


----------



## Murph (Sep 9, 2016)

Jay F. Shachter said:


> I went thru this entire thread, and every single one of the links is broken.  Every last one.  Where is the FreeBSD wallpaper now?


There are some free official wallpapers at: https://www.freebsd.org/logo.html


----------

